# online-branchenbucheinträge/ Fa. OBB-onlinedienste.com GmbH



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2004)

:evil:
Die Firma Obb-Onlinedienste.com GmbH vertreten durch Ihren Geschäftsführer: ...... , Beim Ziegelwäldle 12 in
89150 Laichingen  bietet zum Horrorpreis von 936 Euro zzgl.
Mwst. pro Jahr ! einen Firmeneintrag in seiner Datenbank an.
Mindestvertragslaufzeit 2 Jahre. 

Der mir zugesendete " Korrekturabzug" entpuppte sich im Kleingedruckten
als Auftrag.

Kann man nicht solchen Leuten das Handwerk legen?

_persönliche Daten gelöscht , siehe NUB tf/mod _


----------



## Heiko (7 Oktober 2004)

Das Thema war schon mehrfach in der Presse.
Tenor war IIRC: wenn das "Angebot" als Rechnung aufgemacht ist und mißverstanden werden könnte, liegt ein versuchter Betrug vor.
Das aber mal ohne Gewähr (ich habs aus dem Kopf geschrieben).


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 Oktober 2004)

Eine Firma, die dem Namen nach "Online-Dienste" anbietet, aber nicht über Google gefunden werden will. Wie soll man denn auf die Datenbank zugreifen? Spanisch...
Stelle das Schriftstück doch mal hier ein, wenn das möglich ist.


----------



## technofreak (7 Oktober 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Firma, die dem Namen nach "Online-Dienste" anbietet,
> aber nicht über Google gefunden werden will.



Die haben ihre Niederlassung bestimmt in der Höhle eingerichtet..
http://www.tiefenhoehle.de/Hoehle/


----------



## A John (7 Oktober 2004)

*Re: online-branchenbucheinträge/ Fa. OBB-onlinedienste.com G*



			
				Johannes T schrieb:
			
		

> Der mir zugesendete " Korrekturabzug" entpuppte sich im Kleingedruckten
> als Auftrag.
> 
> Kann man nicht solchen Leuten das Handwerk legen?



Hier mal ein Link, wo man ausführliche Infos bekommt:
Leitseite:
http://www.ergo-film.de/6-Online/online.html

IMO darin besonders lesenswert:
http://www.rechtundgerechtigkeit.de/
und
www.ergo-film.de/6-Online/6g-Recht und Gerechtigkeit/Recht-Kommentare/Manipulierte-Demo-Prozesse.htm

Gruss A. John


----------



## technofreak (7 Oktober 2004)

*Re: online-branchenbucheinträge/ Fa. OBB-onlinedienste.com G*



			
				Johannes T schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Ziegelwäldle 12 in
> 89150 Laichingen



Die Strasse  gibt es , soviel Mühe hat man sich gemacht .....(oben links)


----------



## galdikas (7 Oktober 2004)

*Re: online-branchenbucheinträge/ Fa. OBB-onlinedienste.com G*



			
				Johannes T schrieb:
			
		

> Obb-Onlinedienste.com GmbH
> vertreten durch Ihren Geschäftsführer: ...... ,
> Beim Ziegelwäldle 12 in 89150 Laichingen
> 
> ...



Die Handelsregister-Eintragung unter der Firma

*OBB-Onlinebranchenbuch.com GmbH*
HRB4973 - ( Amtsgericht ??? vermutlich Ulm )

( ---> http://www.onlinebranchenbuch.com/ )

wurde am 10.8.2004 im Bundesanzeiger veröffentlicht, und
die Veröffentlichung vom 14.9.2004 könnte sich auf die 
Umbennung der Firma in

*OBB-Onlinedienste.com GmbH*

bezogen haben.

Siehe auch

*Firma Fitness & Sports World*
 Beim Ziegelwäldle 12
 89150 Laichingen


 ( Die Fitness&Sports-Chefin
ist verwandt/verheiratet mit dem OBB-Geschäftsführer, und wirbt unter ihren
Domains

_ editiert,  mod-action siehe NUB  _

für ihre Fitness&Sports World -Versandhandels-Homepage.

Ob die Namensüberstimmung beim OBB-Geschäftsführer mit
Beteiligten folgender (z.T. inzwischen in Konkurs gegangener)
Firmen zufällig ist, kann ich nicht sagen:

Industriewerbung GmbH
"gag" Gesellschaft für angewandte Gastronomie-Konzepte mbH
Kindler und Glanz Werbeagentur GmbH
"Die Idee" Kindler und Glanz GmbH
Grundstücksverwaltungsgesellschaft Kindler und Glanz GmbH

gal.


----------



## KatzenHai (11 Oktober 2004)

Hier ist noch ein Link zum Thema:

http://www.ihk-nuernberg.de/WIM_Daten/FAQ/Wie_schutzt_man_sich_vor_unser.jsp



> Hilfe bei der IHK
> Die IHKs wehren sich gegen diese unseriösen Praktiken und arbeiten aus diesem Grund eng mit dem Deutschen Schutzverband gegen Wirtschaftskriminalität (DSW) zusammen. Dieser geht im Auftrag der IHKs mit Abmahnungen oder einstweiligen Verfügungen gegen diese wettbewerbswidrige Geschäftemacherei vor. Schicken Sie deshalb die „Angebote“ der Adressbuchschwindler an die IHK, die dann das Weitere veranlasst.


das ist doch mal eine Handlungsidee ...


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2004)

*OBB-Onlinebranchenbuch*

Als die Formulare des OBB Verlages ausgesandt wurden, hatte ich gleich einen Warnhinweis unter www.obb.de.ms in das Internet eingestellt.

Zuschriften haben mir gezeigt, daß dadurch wenigstens einige Empfänger des Formulares davon abgehalten wurden, dieses zu unterzeichnen und zurückzusenden.


----------

